# Cleaning cloth training pants - never used cloth before.



## bass chick (Sep 7, 2005)

We have never used cloth diapers, but now that ds is showing signs of being ready for potty training, I purchased 10 of the Gerber cloth training pants with 3 seperate vinyl covers. I really wanted the all-in-one cloth and vinyl pants, but I cannot wash waterproof stuff in my washer according to the manufacturer. Anyways, what I really want to know is how to deal with dirty training pants. I was thinking with pee I could just rinse them out and put them aside until I'm ready to do a wash. But how do I deal with poop? Ds eats mostly veggies, so he has large volume, very mushy poop (ugh...TMI!!!)







I'm worried about e-coli and such. And I'm also worried about throwing up while I'm cleaning these pants! Also, how many training pants should I have for just starting out with potty training? Is 10 enough.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

you really don't need to do much.you might want to get a small pail or a wet bag to put them in until your ready to wash.you don't need to rinse the pee.for poops you just shake what you can into the toilette.if it's super stuck on you might want to give a little dunk in the toilette water and then straight to the pail or wet bag.they don't have to be super clean.then just wash on hot and that's it.

check out the diaper pages if you want more info.

i don't know what to tell you about the barf factor.that one is on you to figure out!







ahh,it just poop.usualy works for me.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Just shake or dunk into the toilet to get rid of the poop. Alot of cloth diaperers use a mini-shower (shower head hooked to the toilet to spray off the poop) too.

Just wash on hot water and dry in the dryer (not the vinyl pants! Air dry those.) and they will be fine.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

I rinsed poop in toiled and flushed to help get poop off, just hold on tight







...once I tried it with dd's regular panties....they went right down







: ...dd sa it and wanted them back....I bought her new ones just like them...but she remembers to this day.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

yeah I just flip them inside out (if possible







) and dump the solids into the toilet then wash with diapers. Since you don't cd, I would just wash them alone when they run out. I would get more than 10 if possible, just so you can get a bigger load. Here there is a diaper service company that offers those thick cotton underpants, I've never used it with my family but the childcare center I worked for did as they started cloth underpants at 2 months.


----------



## bass chick (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MOM2ANSLEY*
I rinsed poop in toiled and flushed to help get poop off, just hold on tight







...once I tried it with dd's regular panties....they went right down







:

This made me laugh aloud!

Dh seems to think we need to soak them in some sort of disinfecting solution to kill the germs/bacteria. He suggested bleach. ick. Are you sure that just hot water and soap will do the trick?
I think I'm going to have to work up the nerve to dunk my hand in the toilet. No....I'm not prissy (at least I don't think I am), I just have a very strong aversion to poop and sticking your hand in the toilet. Maybe it's because I'm pregnant.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Check out the diapering forum...I don't think you'll find a single person there that uses bleach (it destroys cloth fibers), and none of our kids have ever gotten ill from the diapers. What did you do if the baby had a blowout and got poop on their clothes? Washed them, of course!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

If you want to disinfect, toss some vinegar in the rinse cycle, but really washing/drying on hot is going to kill whatever germs don't wash away.

Oh, and you're better off with what you bought, the separate pants and covers. I got some of the waterproof gerbers and they tend to get holes in the waterproof layer after a short period. They also have scratchier elastic than the gerber covers.

Of course, I had to get DD training pants from the EC store because at 2 1/2 Gerber 2T is too big for her.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

When I wash my cloth I just wash on hot, with 1/2 the amount of soap I use for washing clothes and a 1/2 cup white distilled vinegar. Urine is sterile so no worries there. Poop isn't going to cause problems. The hot water and vinegar will kill the bacteria. We have never gotten sick.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I actually CD as well as use cloth trainers for DD. i lay the poopy garment into the toilet and let it sit for a few minutes I then hold the garment and flush. What doesn't come off in the toilet I rinse off in my stand up shower. YES! I have to scrub the bottom of the shower every day. YES I wash my hands A LOT but it is ALL worth letting my little ones have air circulation on their little tooshies, and NOT cluttering up the landfills with tons and tons of sposies that will NEVER disappear.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh and it's sometimes a good idea to do a cold rinse cycle before running the hot wash.


----------



## bass chick (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. I'm happy with our decision to use cloth training pants as opposed to pull-ups or whatever. I can't wait until ds is ready to wear his new undies!!


----------

